
What Is Life - weebthot
I&#x27;m sad
======
kowdermeister
I recommend revisiting the great philosopher, Haddaway's poem with a simliar
title:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXWRTEbj1I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEXWRTEbj1I)

Also, follow this guy's advice on being sad:

[http://cdn-webimages.wimages.net/051a347d6ed13b5893716224ca6...](http://cdn-
webimages.wimages.net/051a347d6ed13b5893716224ca6c832ceca868-wm.jpg)

------
syn-synack-ack
we don't know what it is, we don't know why it is. All we know is that it's
there and may have an end. So enjoy the present, forget the past, and live
each second as if it was the last.

